# Beztēma >  Kā tad tas līdzstrāvas motors darbojas?

## jodix

> BTW  = nepatemu, bet - ko maina tas, cik specigs magnets tiek izmantots elektromotora? Darbu tacu veic spole, nevis magnets?
> Beefs


 JAUTĀJUMS nāk no "Neodīma NdFeB magnēti no http://www.powermagnetshop.de" http://www.elfa.lv/forum/viewtopic.p...p=52144#p52144

Kā tad tas motors darbojas?

Nekur mācību grāmatās tas tā īsti līdz galam netiek izskaidrots. Tur tiek pateikts tikai tas, ka ja magnētiskajā laukā novieto vadītāju, caur kuru plūst strāva, tad uz to darbojas spēks, kuru var noteikt pēc kreisās rokas likuma (FIZIKA 11. klasei 260lpp. "Ampēra likums") http://lv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amp%C4%93ra_sp%C4%93ks.

Bet kā tas spēks tur rodas? To neviens tā īsti nepasaka!

Pirms kāda laiciņa es to tā kārtīgi papētīju un izkodu līdz pašiem pamatiem.

Tātad, homogēnā magnētiskā laukā, starp diviem magnēta poliem N un S, ar plūsmu "Фmagn.", ievieto vadu pa kūru plūst strāva "I". Ap šo vadu strāva rada savu magnētisko lauku ar plūsmu "Фvada" http://lv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magn%C4%93tiskais_lauks. Šī magnētiskā lauka plūsmas virzienu nosaka pēc "Labās vītnes skrūves likums". Šis likums man ir vissaprotamākais un to var pielietot visur, kur pa vadu plūst strāva (taisns vads, spole, utt).

[attachment=0:2gjqwae1]dc_motora_princips.jpg[/attachment:2gjqwae1]
Kā bildē redzam, tad vada kreisajā pusē veidojās pretējas plūsmas magnētiskie lauki un tie savstarpēji pievelkās (divi pretējas polaritātes magnēti pievelkas). Tā rezultātā vada magnētiskais lauks pārvietojas pa kreisi sev līdzi velkot pašu vadu. Tā pat arī vada labajā pusē veidojās vienādas plūsmas magnētiskie lauki un tie savstarpēji atgrūžas (divi vienādas polaritātes magnēti atgrūžas). Tā rezultātā vada magnētiskais lauks pārvietojas pa kreisi sev līdzi velkot pašu vadu. Tādējādi šie abi spēki iedarbojas uz vadu un liek tam pārvietoties pa kreisi. Kreisās rokas likums to arī parāda.

Šo spēku aprēķina pēc formulas [ F = B * l * I ], kur
   - B (Testlas) ārējā magnētiskā lauka indukcija. Jo stiprāki magnēti, jo lielāka indukcija;
   - l (metri) kopējais vada garums, kas atrodas starp magnētiem. Jo garāks, jo lielāks strāvas radītais lauks;
   - I (Ampēri) strāva, kas plūst pa vadiem. Jo lielāka, jo lielāks strāvas radītais lauks.

*Tad lūk, to darbu veic abu šo magnētisko lauku mijiedarbība*.
B - ārējais pastāvīgo magnētu vai elektromagnētu magnētiskais lauks = Lauks1;
l*I - strāvas magnētiskais lauks = Lauks2;

*F = Lauks1 * Lauks2*

No visa augstāk minētā var izsecināt, ka ieliekot motorā stiprakus magnētus, mēs iegūstam lielāku rezultējošo spēku pie tā paša strāvas lieluma!
Ceru ka šis skaidrojums izkliedēs miglu šajā jautājumā  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Ne gluži viss kļūst skaidrs!  :: 
Ja magnēta stiprums palielina F, bet no F ir atkarīgs dars (ceļš * spēks), tad rodas sajūta, ka palielinot magnētu spēku, palielinās veiktais darbs, bet tam tā nevajadzētu būt... ne?
Beefs

----------


## Speccy2

> Ne gluži viss kļūst skaidrs! 
> Ja magnēta stiprums palielina F, bet no F ir atkarīgs dars (ceļš * spēks), tad rodas sajūta, ka palielinot magnētu spēku, palielinās veiktais darbs, bet tam tā nevajadzētu būt... ne?
> Beefs


 Loģiski ka pie stiprāka magnētiskā lauka palielinās arī pretEDS, te darbojas enerģijas nezūdamības likums   ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Kas ir pretEDS un kā tas darbojas?
Beefs

----------


## Speccy2

> Kas ir pretEDS un kā tas darbojas?
> Beefs


 Šķiet ka tas jau tika izrunāts vienā no Beztēmas diskusijām, ja interesē teorija tad pameklē par Lenca likumu, te piemēram palasi http://lv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elektromag ... jas_likums

----------


## jodix

> Kas ir pretEDS un kā tas darbojas?
> Beefs


 Mēs zinām, no mācību literatūras, ka klasiskais elektromotors var būt gan dzinējs, gan ģenerators.
Pirmajā gadījumā, kad elektromotoram tiek pievadīta elektrība (pa vadiem plūst strāva), tad tas sāk griezties, pārvēršot elektroenerģiju mehāniskā kustībā.
Otrajā gadījumā, kad elektromotoru sāk mehāniski griezt, tad tas sāk ražot elektroenerģiju (pa vadiem sāk plūst strāva), pārvēršot mehānisko enerģiju elektriskajā. Motors strādā ģeneratora režīmā.

Ja pa ģeneratora tinumiem plūst strāva, tad uz tinumiem sāk darboties elektrodzinējspēks (skat pirmo postu), kas ir vērsts pretēji ģeneratora griešanās virzienam, tādējādi bremzējot to. Dabā viss ir līdzsvarā, tāpēc dzinējs grib apturēt ģeneratora darbību, lai būtu līdzsvars. Principā ģeneratora lielākais bremzētājs ir elektrodzinējspēks. Berze gultņos un magnētisko spēku saķeršanās starp statoru un rotoru ir niecīga uz dzinējspēka fona.

Tāpat ir ar dzinēju. Ja dzinējā plūst strāva un tas mehāniski griežas, tad tajos pašos vados tiek ģenerēta elektrība "*pretEDS*" ar pretēju strāvas virzienu. Šī pretējā strāva noēd motoram pielikto elektroenerģiju neļaujot to pārvērst mehāniskajā enerģijā I(kopējā)=I(dzinēja)-I(pretEDS). Šo lietu ļoti labi var redzēt asinhronajam dzinējam palaišanas brīdī, kad tā palaišanas strāva ir līdz pat 7 reizēm lielāka par nominālo strāvu.
Piemēram nominālā strāva = 10A. Dzinēja palaišanas strāva ir 7*10A=70A. Tad kad dzinējs ir palaidies, tad ir sācis darboties pretEDS un tos 70A-10A=60A noēd.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Hmm..  :: 
Tātad, jo ir spēcīgāki magnēti, jo lielāks ir spēks (F), bet arī lielāks pretEDS (labāks ģenerators sanāk), kas rada mazāku strāvu, kas rada mazāku spēku. Tātad - jo spēcīgāki magnēti jo vājāki magnēti?  ::  Kur ir zelta vidusceļš?

Sanāk, ka pie lieliem magnētiem spolēm ir liela indukcija, kā rezultātā motors jābaro ar lielu strāvu?
Beefs

----------


## Speccy2

> Hmm.. 
> Sanāk, ka pie lieliem magnētiem spolēm ir liela indukcija, kā rezultātā motors jābaro ar lielu strāvu?
> Beefs


 Aptuveni uz  to pusi, tikai nevis jāpieliek lielāka strāva bet gan spriegums, jo gluži vienkārši tev nebūs strāva dēļ pretEDS, vienkāršoti runājot ja tev pretEDS ir 5V tad tev jāpieliek vairāk par 5V lai radītu strāvu un palielinātu apgriezienus.

----------


## jodix

> Hmm.. 
> Tātad, jo ir spēcīgāki magnēti, jo lielāks ir spēks (F), bet arī lielāks pretEDS (labāks ģenerators sanāk), kas rada mazāku strāvu, kas rada mazāku spēku. Tātad - jo spēcīgāki magnēti jo vājāki magnēti?  Kur ir zelta vidusceļš?
> 
> Sanāk, ka pie lieliem magnētiem spolēm ir liela indukcija, kā rezultātā motors jābaro ar lielu strāvu?
> Beefs


 Zinot visas šīs nianses Lielie elektrotehnikas inženieri spēlējās ar spēlējas ar elektromotoru un ģeneratoru konstruktīvajiem izpildījumiem, kuros paredz izslēgt, vai vismaz mazināt šos nevēlamos momentus. Tā dzinējā cenšas samazināt preteds iedarbību ar magnētu polu izmēriem un kolektora oglīšu izmēru un to izvietojumu attiecībā pret statoru. Mūsdienu dzinējs ir sūdīgs ģenerators, jo viņā ir izdarīts viss, lai tas slikti ražotu elektrību! Tas pats ir ar ģeneratoru. Tā konstrukcija ir izveidota tā, lai tas maksimāli ģenerētu elektrību, bet kā dzinējs nemaz nebūtu tik labs. Ģeneratora gadījumā to dzinējspēka parādību ir grūti izslēgt.

Kur ir labums pielietojot magnētus, nav vajadzība izmantot elektromagnētus, kas apēd savu daļu elektroenerģijas.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Tātad jo švakāki magnēti, jo lielāku strāvu var gāzt cauri motoram? Tas taču ir dievīgi! Piedevām - mazi magnēti taču netraucē palielināt spriegumu? Es kaut kā īsti neizjūtu lielo magnētu benefitu elektromotorā. Kur ideja?
Beefs

----------


## next

Lai ar shvakajiem magneetiem dabuutu vajadziigo jaudu jaapalielina apgriezieni.
Un tiem seko lieli zudumi gaisa pretestiibaa, gultnjos, magneetvadaa un reduktoraa.

----------


## jodix

> Tātad jo švakāki magnēti, jo lielāku strāvu var gāzt cauri motoram? Tas taču ir dievīgi! Piedevām - mazi magnēti taču netraucē palielināt spriegumu? Es kaut kā īsti neizjūtu lielo magnētu benefitu elektromotorā. Kur ideja?
> Beefs


 Nu tās visas lietas ir saistītas. Nav nemaz tik vienkārši.

1) motorā var padot tik lielu strāvu cik to var izturēt tinumi.
2) motorā ir tik tinumu cik tiem tur ir vietas.
3) Mazos mikromotoros tinumiem vispār nav vietas, tāpēc tur tos aizstāj ar magnētiem. Man gan ir starteris ar pastāvīgajiem magnētiem.
4) Lieljaudas motoros pastāvīgos magnētus neliek, jo ar elektromagnētu ir vieglāk strādāt.
5) Magnētisko lauku var uztaisīt tik stipru cik to ļauj dzelzs magnētiskais piesātinājums, un dzelzij tas ir līdz 2 Teslām.
6) motoram spriegums neko neizsaka, jo dzinējspēku rada strāva (spolei tie ir ampērvijumi), spoli tin tā lai nodrošinātu nepieciešamo strāvas lielumu pie noteikta barošanas sprieguma, piemēram 12V.
7) utt

Attiecīgi veidojot dzinēju to visu mēģina sabalansēt.
Un par to vai labāk ir lietot pastāvīgo magnētu vai elektromagnētu izlemj inženieris, izejot no dzinēja parametru prasībām.
Neviens nesaka, ka visos gadījumos pastāvīgie magnēti ir labāki par elektromagnētiem.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Vienkārši es klusībā prātoju, cik lieliski būtu uzbūvēt/mēģināt uzbūvēt 80kw motoru ar svaru zem 15kg... 
Beefs

----------


## jodix

> Vienkārši es klusībā prātoju, cik lieliski būtu uzbūvēt/mēģināt uzbūvēt 80kw motoru ar svaru zem 15kg... 
> Beefs


 Visas iespējas!
Ķeries tik klāt. Mērķis nemaz nav tik slikts.
Pieļauju, ka šajā procesā tev būs jāizdara pāris atklājumu materiālu magnētisko īpašību jomā  :: 
Un varbūt pat vēl kādā citā jomā, jo ar esošiem (zināmiem) risinājumiem, diezvai izdosies šo mērķi sasniegt.

----------


## JDat

Kādi vēl atklājumi? Viss jau sen izpētīts un atklāts fizikā. Atklājumi varētu būt tikai priekš sevis. Respektīvi, tās nianses, kuras patiesībā nezin būvējot reālas iekārtas.

----------


## Raimonds1

Vej, kur atvēziens uz efektivitāti - sķidrumdzese cirkulācijas sūknim
http://www.wilo.com/cps/rde/xchg/en/layout.xsl/3447.htm
http://www.eurekamagazine.co.uk/article ... dards.aspx

----------


## JDat

Raimondiņ! Tavs stils! Nesarežģī situāciju. No sakuma jāuztaisa motors. Tāds, kas strādā dzīvē, nevis tavā teorijā. Ko tu esi uztaisījis?

Varbūt pacelt atkal tavu topiku par frekvenču kodēšanu? Interesanti vai esi arī dzīvē realizējis.

----------


## Raimonds1

kas par problēmām?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Nez - skatos, ka tādi motori 1.5kg un 10kw jau ir. Tādēļ arī 80kw zem 15kg neliekas nekas nereāls!
Nu jāskatas un jāštuko. Elektromotori  vienozīmīgi ir nākotne. Jāskatās tajā virzienā.  Moška pat kaut ko var nopelnīt tādus taisot.
Beefs

----------


## JDat

nez vai kaut ko tādu var mājas apstākļos uzmeistarot. Iespējams daudz specifisku metāla detaļu vajadzēs.

----------


## Losbergs

Varētu arī izklāstīt kāda ir kolektora nozīme. Šobrīd izskatās ka bez tā var iztikt. 

No vikipēdijas

"Līdzstrāvas elektrodzinējā elektrība tiek pievadīta rotoram ar suku (oglīšu) un kolektora palīdzību, radot elektromagnētisko lauku starp statoru un rotoru, un šīs magnētiskās mijiedarbības rezultātā, tas sāk kustību (griezties). Enkurā plūstošā strāva ir maiņstrāva, kolektors ir ierīce, kas līdzstrāvu pārveido maiņstrāvā. Pēc statora magnētiem līdzstrāvas motorus iedala"

----------


## Vikings

Jā, var iztikt bez kolektora, tikai tad vadības elektronika ir sarežģītāka. Līdzstrāvas motorus bez kolektora sauc par BLDC.

----------


## Losbergs

Kolektors vai elektronika nodrošina to lai strāva rotējošajā vadā (kontūrā, spolē) tiktu padota tikai noteiktā pozīcijā. Kāpēc tas ir nepieciešams? Kāpēc motors negriezīsies ja tam tiks pievadīta parasta līdzstrāva bez kolektora vai elektronikas?

----------


## jodix

> Kolektors vai elektronika nodrošina to lai strāva rotējošajā vadā (kontūrā, spolē) tiktu padota tikai noteiktā pozīcijā. Kāpēc tas ir nepieciešams? Kāpēc motors negriezīsies ja tam tiks pievadīta parasta līdzstrāva bez kolektora vai elektronikas?


 Kolektors nodrošina pareizo strāvas virzienu rotora spolē. Ja vads atrodas pie statora ZIEMEĻU pola, tad strāva rotorā plūst vienā virzienā un uz vadu darbojas noteikta virziena spēks. Ja tas vads aizgriezīsies līdz statora DIENVIDU polam ar tādu pašu strāvas virzienu rotorā, tad uz vadu darbosies jau pretējs spēks, kurš griezīs rotoru atpakaļ, bet mums vajag, lai rotors griestos jau iesāktā virziena. Attiecīgi, lai saglabātu spēka virzienu mums ir jāmaina vai nu statora polaritāte no DIENVIDU uz ZIEMEĻU, vai arī jāmaina rotora vadā plūstošās strāvas virzienu. Tad nu kolektors ir tas kas maina rotorā plūstošās strāvas virzienu attiecībā pret statora poliem, tādējādi saglabājot vienādu spēka virzienu, ar kuru tas iedarbojas uz rotoru, gan pie statora ZIEMĻU pola, gan pie DIENVIDU pola.

Te ir uzsatāms video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xi7o8cMPI0E

----------


## Imis

Pilnīgi visu nelasīju, bet liekas ka jūs te biku auzas salaidāt.
 OK stiprāks magnēts lielāks spēks - lielāka arī enerģija noejot to ceļu. A kur viņa paliek? - Viņa paliek kinētiskajā enerģija E=I*w^2 - tas ir rotācijas kustībai.
Tas pats par sevi saprotams, jo w=epsilon*t, epsilon = F*R/I.    
 Lai padarītu noteiktu darbu, jau enerģijas daudzums nepieciešamais nemainās. 
Šajā gadījumā mainās tikai patērētā enerģija un kinētiskā enerģija. Un nebūt nav tā ka dēļ spēcīgāka magnēta tiek patērēts vairāk enerģijas, bet spēcīgāks magnēts dod iespēju attīstīt lielāku jaudu.

----------

